# Western Vs English...which is better?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What do you want to do? Eventing? Trail riding? Jumping? Showing? Barrel racing? Go with what interests you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

-cough-western 
:]
It really depends on what interests you though.
Know one can tell you to do something because everyone's gonna tell you something different.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread is a trainwreck waiting to happen...

I like both


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Whichever I happen to be doing at that moment.......lol

seriously-does depend on what they want to do, as said above.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> This thread is a trainwreck waiting to happen...
> 
> I like both


 
Haha! I totally agree with you! I wonder how long this thing is going to be!

I ride western. NOBODY around where I live rides English. I have an English saddle that I ride in every now and then. I think it's fun because I'm not used to doing it everyday. It also helps me with my balance because it doesn't have the deep seat the western saddles do. What intrigues you the most? Do you like the jumping, cross country, dressage kind of stuff? Or the barrel racing, reining, cattle cutting kind of stuff? You should ride however you want to ride.


----------



## Thorn4 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok look guys. If you think this will be a "train wreck" then don't answer my question. 

I'm a *beginner*, I want to know a bit about each style of riding. Seems like too much to ask though.

And this would be for trail riding.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is really kindof a toss-up if you don't have a particular interest other than riding. In English, you usually learn better position and have better balance because you have less saddle to hold on to. However, western offers the security of a saddle horn and IMHO, the saddles are more comfortable (but that may be because I have never had an english saddle that fit me right). It is all a matter of personal preferance and what draws you. Do you ultimately want to be involved in dressage, jumping, cow work, roping, etc, etc?

PS, there is no reason not to learn both.


----------



## Thorn4 (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I would prefer Western. I watched a girl take a riding lesson and she rides western. It looks pretty fun, and simple enough. But I have never ridden a day in my life, nor have I cared much about horses until about just over a week ago. :\


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

IMO there is no discipline that is 'better' . It is all just personal preference in what you want to do.

Proper riding is universal. Good position, balance, aids etc. is expected in both disciplines. 

What style do _you _prefer?Then you have to go from there. If you like Western do you want to do Reining, Western Pleasure, Trail, Cutting, Ranch Horse Versatility etc.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Honestly, IMHO neither! Bareback is the best to start with, at a walk, on a lunge line, with a professional to point out what correction you need for your seat(most importent: Belly button towords the withers. and: butt sits between the withers and first spinal vertabra, and your position is as if you were standing, not leaning back, or sitting). The development of the proper seat is quite painful(not to turn you away from riding), but the hole reason is to make your horse more confortable while carrying your butt. The seat is the foundation to proper riding, and once you have accomplished, the rest will become much easier as the horse will be more confortable and willing. Saddles are optional 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thorn4 said:


> Ok look guys. If you think this will be a "train wreck" then don't answer my question.
> 
> I'm a *beginner*, I want to know a bit about each style of riding. Seems like too much to ask though.
> 
> And this would be for trail riding.


Wasn't trying to be rude, sorry if it seemed like that! Just thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmm I like how everyone tip-toes around this question lol. IMHO, English is better*gasp*. I rode western the first 6 years and then switched to dressage. I'm back to western now but I cant wait to get back to dressage. Western was fun when I was barrel racing and doing rodeos but then my trainer got me into showing and I became bored with the slow pace that horses should ahve for showing. So I went to dressage and then to English and I love it because it has a faster pace and it seems like you can do more, IMHO. If I got back to barrel racing, i would probably have more fun in western but for now, I'm just trail ridng in my western saddle and waiting to find myself a good dressage saddle to work my horse in. Actually, I love both the same I guess. They both have there own perks. A western saddle is more comfortable on trail rides and if you like going slow, then I guess showing might be for you. But I like living in the fast lane and the unnatural gait horses are asked to do during western showing is annoying to me. haha sorry for the story =)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I grew up riding Western, then switched to English, and, IMHO, English all the way. I occasionally ride Western, and I like it, as well, but I love the closeness to my horse that I feel when riding English. And, I am also in love with jumping. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

There is no better style of riding. It's all up to the individual, it depends what you are interested in doing. I'd say if you're a beginner, try both styles, take lessons in both for a while and see what you enjoy more 
I have never tried western myself, and I must admit I regret it as I've always wondered what it's like.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It's all just riding - not really a huge difference.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Why not try out both and then see how it goes from there?

That is what I did. I ended up preferring Western, but I am more than capable of competing English as well. 


But, I with agree with whoever said bareback. There is no better way to learn that sitting hair to butt with the horse. You'll have incredible balance before you ever touch a saddle.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Why not try out both and then see how it goes from there?
> 
> That is what I did. I ended up preferring Western, but I am more than capable of competing English as well.
> 
> ...


Literally hair to butt haha... you'll have fun trying to get the hair off the back of your jeans for weeks :lol: The joys of bareback!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I personally started western and have ridden english a few times over the years. To really make a decision you need to look at what type of riding you want to do. If your ultimte goal is to rope calves or barrel race, you need to learn how to ride western; And the same principal applies to english disiplines. 

Another thing you need to consider is what experience you want when you ride. If you want to feel a horses every movement underneath you, use an english saddle. Or if you want to ride for several hours on end at varing speeds; your safest bet is a western saddle.

The last and least important factor would be image. If you have dreamed your whole life of being a cowgirl: Don't take the dressage saddle!

Whichever disipline you choose to start in, remember you can always switch but I encourage you to try both. Have Fun!

P.S. I ride westen predominately, and the only reason I ride english is to help check my balance in the saddle on a rare occasion


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

I've heard English because it gives you more confidence!!! But don't get stuck on it cause western is soooooooo much better personally I started riding plain bareback then western try that i love it!!!!!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I have ridden both. But for trails, I personally prefer western. I like having all the rings to tie the saddle bags, the seat of the saddle, and with some of the long rides I go on, I also use a pommel bag for the little extras that I need quick at hand. 

Of course this is my personal opinion.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Neither is 'better' than the other, they're merely different disciplines.

I'm an English rider all the way. I tried Western more than once and just didn't like it. The position felt all wrong, and I couldn't feel the horse through all that leather and those layers of saddle pads, so I went back to my little postage stamp saddles.

You learn best what you learn first, and I was taught an English balanced seat when I first started riding.

As far as trail riding, I do just fine in my English saddle. There are D rings on the saddle and they make pommel and cantle bags for English tack now.

I refuse to be sucked into any silly argument about which one is 'better' than the other, because it's all about personal preference.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

^ Agreed. It's all a personal preference. 

I started off riding western, competed for several years, and I got completely and utterly bored. Barrels bored me, WP bored me, I even started taking some lessons in reining and I was still pretty bored. I switched over to English and I've never looked back. I still ride western occasionally, but there is no way I'll go back now that I've had my taste of dressage, jumping, and eventing. And trail riding is just as easy in an english saddle as it is a western saddle.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

Thorn4 said:


> I think I would prefer Western. I watched a girl take a riding lesson and she rides western. It looks pretty fun, and simple enough. But I have never ridden a day in my life, nor have I cared much about horses until about just over a week ago. :\


Your choice is good!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This thread is going to be redicilously wrong because of all the different opinions. I like both, I'm better at Weatern and bareback because that's how I've ridden all my life. I just started English because I find eventing intrigueing and want to compete in that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^oops I meant redicilously "long", I misspelled it and my iPod corrected it wrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Thorn4 said:


> Ok look guys. If you think this will be a "train wreck" then don't answer my question.
> 
> I'm a *beginner*, I want to know a bit about each style of riding. Seems like too much to ask though.
> 
> And this would be for trail riding.



I personally prefer english riding, but that doesn't make it better. What makes one style better than the other is the horse. A western built horse is going to be better for western riding, like an english built horse is better for english. Generally, western saddles are more commonly used for trail riding if that's all your doing.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Thorn4,

I would say if you were planning on just trail riding I would say go western, now I ride english but I always like to once and a while go on western trail rides, I feel more free being able to go out on the trails.
But I find that I'm actually all over the place in a western saddle its kinda funny I guess because I leaned how to ride english being in a western saddle is forgin lol. But they are both amazing!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Which one is better? The one you like best! That is the best one. Soo...try as many different styles as possible and find what you like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I say neither and go with bareback.

If I had to choose I'd probably choose English.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe you could watch some equestrian events on videos, watch a bit of everything. Especially watch professional level competitions like top division rodeo events and International level english riding events. Maybe as you watch, something will make your heart beat a little faster and rocket you on to an amazing horse adventure.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I've always heard it's easier to go from English to Western than vice-versa but IMO everyone should learn a bit of both just for fun! I prefer English, personally, and in *my* experience I would imagine it would be easier to go Western from English but I've never done the opposite so I can't tell ya!

Good luck! Just experiment and have fun and see what you latch on to!


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

It also depends on what you can get at easier, that is are there places around you that offer lessons in both?

I never had to make a decision like western vs English because there are no western riders at all around where I am so it's easiest by far for me to just go with the flow and do English like everyone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

I personally prefer english. I started out western because in Minnesota most barns are western. I hated the thickness of the leather and pads between me and the horse and switched after two years. I will NEVER go back to western again. English all the way for me. But for you I would recommend trying both before deciding. You never know what one you will like better.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

It's all in what you want. Like comments before, ride bareback first, then try out both saddles and decide which one is best for you.

I ride western, always have. I've been desperately wanting to ride english. It's always on my mind. I guess I just want to try something different. I do have an english ap saddle, but it doesn't fit my guy very well. So, I haven't even gotten to try it.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

western is waayyyy easier for beginners.. there are a little bit more tricks to riding english... i have been riding both western and english on and off for seven years, though i started off western, i quickly moved to english, picked both up pretty quick, and, to be continued...


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I also started Western because I love love love horses and always have and the barn closest to me only had Western Saddles and trail rides. Later on I became friends with woman who owned her own horse and was taking dressage lessons. Well, that was it! I was hooked on English!! Trail riding in an English Saddle is just fine with me! Saddles are lighter and it seems to me to be a more refined way of riding. Love the long boots, breeches, show coats & blouses. I ride once in awhile in a Western Saddle but much prefer English. To me Western is barrel racing,
cow cutting & racing around poles. It depends what turns you on!! Think about which one excites you more!


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

Do what you want to do because everyone has different opinions but I do both he he.....


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

totally personal preference. I recently ASSumed that my 9 year old daughter would want to ride western, because that's what I like. Nope. After afew lessons, it turns out that she loves english. She hates sitting the trot unless she is riding a reaaaaally smooth horse, and she likes to post. I hate posting.
Also depends on the horse available, at least for beginners. Kiddo is a beginner, and although the horse she has is well trained for western, he's young, and extremely difficult for a beginner to neck rein and slow down to a jog. He's much more cooperative for her direct reining and trotting out at this point. The horse also seems to prefer the english tack lol.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

IMHO english is alot more versitile. I personally have went to fun shows where you can do the western events in your english saddle, found that to be pretty fun acctually. Nothing real serious but it was fun. but it all depends on what you are interested in. english is a lot faster paced in more ways then one but it is also a bit more complicated then western in my opinion, there are a few tricks of the trade i guess you have to remember. Whatever you choose i hope it works out for you


----------

